# project: BLACKRICE.....1995 honda civic hatch.



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

THE CAR

1995 Honda civic Si
B16a swap soon to be a B20 swap


















Ok well I have been working on these off and on...mostly off, for the past few months.....with work,school, and wife these keep getting pushed to the back burner.....I have a older set of CRYSTAL MOBILESOUND 6.75 componets that i will use for the time being, since they are just paying around the shop collecting dust.

I am installing door poods to my door panels.....they are between .3 and .5,,,,I then attatch the pod itself to the door using caridge bolts.


the pod and junk(supplies) that will get the job done!

















first I layed tape over my door and then pulled out Ol PAM.... i roughly sketch out where i want the pod to fall on the door.









then I cut up mat into 3" squares overlaping each peice over the one just laid to insure strength, I added a bout 4-5 layers down and then clean up the edges with my dremel.









I then look at speaker placement.....
















and then move onto doing my rings.....they are two rings cut to insure a flush mount fit, i also went ahead and made my grills.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice, jsut what i am about to embark on..

did you make the grills from perforated ABS that you heated or are they metal?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I then move on to posting up my rings and wrapping it in fleece, both pics which were erased courtsy of my sister in law)....and the soak it in resin.

















check for snugness and fit









You may see that I also cover the inner walls with the fiberglass filler to ensure deadening.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> nice, jsut what i am about to embark on..
> 
> did you make the grills from perforated ABS that you heated or are they metal?


sorry did not see your post they are metal, I just used the old grills from the set, and took my piece that a cut out and beat it with a hammer on the cut out piece, I have changed them with some grill cloth over the top, just need to update some pics.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Got a little more done......
got the pods filled and sanded








































covered the grills with grill clothe keep them out of the shop to avoid my saw dust and such....








now time to begin vinyl.......after school this evening....the glue fumes should help me sleep good tonight.lol


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That's looking good bro.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

****, that ain't rice...... There's no fart pipe!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

lol I know that is a inside joke between me and those that work on it, it has got to be the opposite of rice ......exhaust isnt a fart can its actually 2.5" straight pipe from the header , no cat, and a 30" resonator, into a MagnaFlo muffler.


but I will take that as a compliment Chad , and say thanks you sir.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd like to hear it, I'll bet it sounds great!

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

OK fist thing first, this was my first time to wrap in vinyl........and to you guys that do this on a weekly basis.....YOU ARE THE MAN..... This material is frustating as hell and with me was a slow process, alot of redoing places, and cusing out loud!......But I finally made it through wrapping one pod......just one and I still have the second saide to do but i fill like I have conquered the world and made a huge leap just my wrapping this ONE pod.....So i have to show pics and get some feedback.......there where many times will trying to wrap this curvy bastard that I thought to myself " why the **** did you not just spray texture this and then paint it.....dumbass!"......well here are the pics...remeber I still have a second pod to do, so wish me luck!








































i ACTUALLY HAD TO CHEAT A BIT AND remove a huge extra flab of vinyl that I aquired while stretching....I gathered the flab(excess vinyl) and made a straight cut under the pod which will not be seen unless you lay on the ground and look up......








gets some vinyl paint

























***NOTE*** I used that cheap ass road gear speaker that I orginally removed fromthe car when i first bought it, I used it to cover the whole to block dust so it does not blow up on the fresh paint. The paint is a flat black so the glossy part is still wet and the flat, well, is dry...I hit with an additional 2 coats for god coverge.
paint looks funny in this pic but in person it looks uniform
































I am proud of it now on to the second pod......DAMNIT!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks pretty good except for the bottom, but like you said that won't be visible anyways. Just a thought, why didn't you just buy black vinyl to start with?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

was not avialible ,a nd the painted pictures look a liitle crappy it was 4:30 am when I did that and was kinda tired and in a hurry to snap some shots of it....but the paint is actually very uniform and matches the OEM vinyl on the doors perfect.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

wow, you sure work fast
I've been putting off to do my doorpods for almost a year now. 

Anyways, how are you planning to securely fasten the doorpods to the doorpanels?
I'm trying to gather ideas on how to do mine, I probably have to cut off half of my door panel for my project though.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

so you were stapling the vinyl to the back? were you using heat to wrap it?

lookin good


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I used caridge bolts to fasten the door pod to the door panel 6 bolts per pd and it will be hel to the panel with large washers and nuts..... as far as the stample gun I tried to shot a couple in in one area, impatient of the contact glue but it was worthless through the thick ass fiberglass.....othe than that it was sitting there to hold the pod up for pictures........and yes heat was used, I believe that the shape of the pod was the cause of the extra "flab" of vinyl I had left over and it looks rough in the pictures but is actually not even noticable at all on the door, that pic just makes it look bad but it actually came out decent.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I got to finish the 2nd Door panel this one came out better/ easier than the first but I still had to remove the extra flap of vinyl from the bottom but it still came out better.....also the heat gun is very key in working with vinyl , and also a soft area to work with it......THE RED TOWEL(helps avoid scraps and tears in your vinyl) Its 4:30 am and i am a littl etired from working on this so I will just post up pics and then come back later to answer your questions, comments.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

NOTE those are not the speakers that will be used in the pods, just something I put in there to cover up from dust while I painted.









Second skin kit was used.....thanks ANT!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

not bad except for the 2 big cuts you had to make. did you consider using the SEM texture spray instead?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

overall, they look pretty ugly to me, but i hate most pods that stick out of doors.

but they way they meet up to the actuall door panel is just perfect, great job!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> not bad except for the 2 big cuts you had to make. did you consider using the SEM texture spray instead?


yup about 32 times as I was cusing the first pod....actually you cant even see them once they are on the doors....unless you lay on your back on the ground and look up.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

will the new speakers cover the 'slits' in the vinyl?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

these will cover everything.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

So you bolted them to the original door skin, but then what? Are you bolting the door skin on at all or just using the plastic trees?

Good job though.

-aaron


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> So you bolted them to the original door skin, but then what? Are you bolting the door skin on at all or just using the plastic trees?
> 
> Good job though.
> 
> -aaron


yup plastic will hold it right on. the pod does not wiegh alot, now if they did wiegh more i would look into more support but this will work just fine.....just need to trim the excess bolts length off.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd stil be a little worried about panel vibration even with the sealed pod, but if you sandwhich some ensolite in there you're probably fine.

BTW I don't think I said it before, I think some people hated on your paint job, but I loved it. Normally I hate all black cars and rattle can look, but I think a 5g hatch it's appropriate, and you can def tell yours is a notch above a rattle can job.

-aaron


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> I'd stil be a little worried about panel vibration even with the sealed pod, but if you sandwhich some ensolite in there you're probably fine.
> 
> BTW I don't think I said it before, I think some people hated on your paint job, but I loved it. Normally I hate all black cars and rattle can look, but I think a 5g hatch it's appropriate, and you can def tell yours is a notch above a rattle can job.
> 
> -aaron


lol only a notch...thanks alot I am glad you like it.....I realize that maybe most people would not make it their personal mission to go this color on their own car, but either way you have to admit it looks very sexy.....It takes huge balls to commit to a color such as that, and I for one have felt it crazy hard to put my pants on in the morning because of the large growth. Thankfully my wife keeps them in her top drawer or I may hurt my self......lol back on topic.....cocaine's one hell of a drug.

I did not add that I did put pieces on ensolite on the back of the pods before attatching them to the door panl itself.....and the back of the door panel will be treated before I attatch to the door itself.


more progress!.....

ensolite around the woofers mount.








1st woofer in








grill....I may redo my grills later on...but they are not bad, I am just anal.








second door ....ensolite added








woofer added








and grill


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I like it 


only 1 thing I wouldve done differently is making the baffle somehow removeable. I tend to change drivers so I like to keep my options open.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

sqkev said:


> I like it
> 
> 
> only 1 thing I wouldve done differently is making the baffle somehow removeable. I tend to change drivers so I like to keep my options open.


I thought about that......after I put the last gril on......there is always next time.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> lol only a notch...thanks alot I am glad ytou like it.....I realize that maybe most people would not make it their personal mission to go this color on their own car, but either way you have to admit it looks very sexy.....It takes huge balls to commet to a color such as that, and I for one have felt it carzy hard to puit my paints on in the morning because of the large growth. Thankfully my have keeps them in here top drawer or I may hurt my self......lol back on topic.


Jesus Christ, are you drunk? One of the most incoherent, worst spelled posts I've ever seen. That killed me, haha. 

Doors look good though. I think I feel you on the speaker covers - I wrapped a sewing hoop in some speaker fabric and put it over my drivers and felt it looked stupid.

-aaron


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> Jesus Christ, are you drunk? One of the most incoherent, worst spelled posts I've ever seen. That killed me, haha.
> 
> Doors look good though. I think I feel you on the speaker covers - I wrapped a sewing hoop in some speaker fabric and put it over my drivers and felt it looked stupid.
> 
> -aaron


that is what happens when you think faster than you type...lol at being drunk. More like being tired and excited at the same time.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

man start the vinyl different next time, you should be able to get rid of those extra flaps.. just takes time patience and heat.. otherwise good job imo to big for me i like smaller pods but they fit well


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

zfactor said:


> man start the vinyl different next time, you should be able to get rid of those extra flaps.. just takes time patience and heat.. otherwise good job imo to big for me i like smaller pods but they fit well


LOL this was my first attempt....it just seems to cover a 3 " are with 7" of excess vinyl and not have any extra flabs.....they are on the botton so does not bother me to bad.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it's excellent, esp for your first time....BTW, how exactly did you install the caridge bolts? I'm guessing you fiberglassed over them once they were inserted where you wanted them? Anything else used to secure them,etc?

You guys have moved me to do something like this on my '94 Grand Voyager. I simply cut out the plastic door panel enough for the mounting ring and woofer (Silverflute 6.5) to poke through and then mounted PE 8" mesh grills on top of the panel since I have maybe 0.5" of clearance between the plastic panel and metal door. Stinks when the doors weren't designed for door speakers....

Again, great work!

Jeremy


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Do the window cranks fully rotate? Looks really tight there. Probably just the angle of the pic.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

very tight but that has been modified. works fine.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> very tight but that has been modified. works fine.


I'm assuming you just changed the contour of the pod to fit with the window crank....

was there anything else you did to accomodate the crank??


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup I removed some of the knob it self......I need to find something that has a baring in it that will allow me to remove it altogeter and shorten the crank.....If I am confusing anyone ill get some batteries for my camera soon and take some pics.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Part 2 project: BLACK RICE
Wheel well install
equipment that will be stealth within wheel well...

1 Elemetal Designs D4 11kv.3
1 Crossfire BMF 1000D( givng the 11KV near 600watts)
1 Crossfire BMF 75.4 ( ran to a passive old crystal mobilesound components)
2 passive crossovers


and it begins........



Alrighty then, I am selling my RE SX 12" because I was planning on a simple enclosure but after seeing some of the other installs and Bings past installs.....I said to myself " Who needs a spare tire, not me I am to good of a driver to ever get a hole in my tire!" ....So out it went! Keep in mond once my pockets fatting up a bit I am going to pcik of some Raammat for the rear but until then I used some left over Edead that I had left from the 350Z install.
















I then figure my box deminsions out.....I gave the 11kv.3 .5cubed sealed and had to make sure I have about 3/4" for rear clearance on the woofers bottom, I did.








My supplies of choice....








and Gloves are a must..








I am no expert but I cut my mat into 4" square peices and overlap them with about six to 10 layers ( I like it think and strong)








box all cut up.....This will get me started.








and then everyones favorite sidekick....PAM FTW!








applied glass to the bottom of my enclosure frame to take advatge of all the nook and cranies








next step( maybe overkilll, but I like to know it is right)
Duraglass applied over my already harden glass bottom.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

And now I take left over Edead and apply it all over the bottom and sides...








applied








My camera's battery was going dead , but believe me this rats nest of wires were cleaned up before I finished....I will have to get a picture tomorrow of that.......








I built my amplifier rack right on the woofer enclosure.....
first the 1000D went on the bottom and then the 4 channel went on top.
and they both got some paint and a polished top.


























As I stated before I was on borrowed time with the battery and I messed the pics where the wires were cleaned up and the clear shot of the 4 channel on top but I will get those pics tomorrow during the day.
the BMF 1000D in its new home.








and then before the covers...........








and then the stealth covers are applied.......ready to fool intruders!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I still have the rear plastic cover that needs to be modified and re attatched.....that will happen in a few days.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is a few pictures of the door pods attatched and working well


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

The tweetrs are in a temp placemtn until I glass them into the a pillar.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

It is funny that my progress on my woofer install has gone un noticed for an entire 24 hrs.....LOL


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> It is funny that my progress on my woofer install has gone un noticed for an entire 24 hrs.....LOL


I love the job you did on those doors...will the interior floor carpet match? I'm assuming it's pulled out while you work or something.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi There said:


> I love the job you did on those doors...will the interior floor carpet match? I'm assuming it's pulled out while you work or something.


hmmm????

here is my truck/cargo progress located a page back.
is that what you were talking about?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9530&page=4


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> hmmm????
> 
> here is my truck/cargo progress located a page back.
> is that what you were talking about?


I was talking about the last pic before I posted...is that a floor mat on the passenger side floor?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi There said:


> I was talking about the last pic before I posted...is that a floor mat on the passenger side floor?


Yup..it is gray, my interior is dark gray(charcoal) and black.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Man, Am I gonna have some questions for you when it becomes "hatch time" for me. But I'm keeping the spare


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Man, Am I gonna have some questions for you when it becomes "hatch time" for me. But I'm keeping the spare


Spares are so over rated and good drivers do not need them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You have never driven on Illinois Roads then 

And I'm rather rural.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Chad 2004 has the shifter on the dash.....right?
Is that odd to drive having to shift up on the dash?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Chad 2004 has the shifter on the dash.....right?
> Is that odd to drive having to shift up on the dash?


Yep that's the one 02's-05's that way (EP3's)




It's actually VERY natural! The way it's angled it feels like "it should" and it's tough to see from the pics but as you are seated it feels like it's "where it should be" I have absolutely no issues going between it and the truck other that the truck has a longer throw, WAY stickier clutch and a ****load more power  Shift-wise it's right where it should be. I acttually like it very much and wish other makers would do it this way!


I took pics of the little booger after I washed it last week.... It was NAAAASTY!

   

And No, it was not responsible for the burnout in the driveway in the first and second pics  

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you modded it in any way?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Have you modded it in any way?


K&N intake is really the only engine mod. Clear corners. fog lamps, CF dash for the pod to match the stereo, (was silver and a ***** in the sun), Red H's, audio, HFP spoiler (Engineer took a day off when the original spoiler was deigned, looked better WITHOUT the stockie) Bunch of LED lighting (started witht he clear corners and wanting no color), Civic and iVTEC debadged, new shift knob (helps), Grille tech grille insert (keeps tha grasshoppa's out) this and that.

I'd LLOOVE to either put a JR supercharger on it or drop in a JDM K20A  

Before audio wiring:



But it's a daily driver, and even after modding the piss out of it I still have a truck that runs 12's on pump gas and lifts a front wheel.... sooooo... :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

lol....but you have to love the gas milage I know I do.

this was a crappy video of a few small runs I did ....used a digital camera and it is a pain in the ass holding down the button and shifting and steering all at the same time.

oh yeah and bad lighting...lol






got to love that non ricer exhaust.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> got to love that non ricer exhaust.


Beautiful! You finally got to let me hear it, it sounds nice, no phart pipe!

Mileage is nice, in the summer on summer blend I can get UP TO 34MPG averages about 31MPG, mostly interstate driving for me. Winter nets me 27-29MPG on winter blend and the cold. This includes the daily tear ass onto the interstate, on ramp sprint. 

It's no slacker by any means, actually suprising for a stock Civic. But in no way do I endorse it a race car like others with that model think they have.

Dunno, my next mod may be an EVO down the line 

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

lol picking up an EVO as a mod for a civic FTW!

I really do not promote mine but I have a hard time adding wait to a fun driving car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I made a little acceleration vid for you in the way home from work, I'll figure out a way to host it and get it up tomorrow  I've never posted media other than pics :blush: 

Yeah, mine is really fun to drive and very predictable on the road, handles quite nicely, don't like it in snow though.

Another odd thing in this one other than the shifter...... Electric assist steering, not hydro. And it's WAY better IMHO, especially on the interstate when it's pretty much off! I get into the wife's pilot and am bouncing it back and forth all over the place because it's TOO easy to steer.

When I bought this car I was NOT shopping for one, it cought my eye and they pretty much made me drive one. It was 05, they had an 04 on the lot new and a bunch of 05's in stock. They were getting rid of that body style and they wanted that one gone pretty bad, and I did not have a trade in. I got a screaming deal on it!

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

just upload it to photobucket.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> just upload it to photobucket.


Tomorrow morning...... I'm on a dial up at the ranch


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

A few gerars for you.... Stock exhaust, K&N Typhoon intake.

In person it's not as raspy, more throaty, dunno why my cheapo Kodak camera added more HF content to the sound. It's not from a dig, but from a slow roll. Not hitting the shifts too hard, it's a ***** to hold a camera and do this, expecailly when the camera is covering the tach... DOH! Bad plan! I was concerned with torque steer while holding a camera, I'm a *****.

Enjoy.




Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Not bad at all.....sounds nice inside the bacin even for stock exhaust.
where does is redline, and where does Vtec engauge?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Redline is 6800RPM

VETC.... It's VTEC Lite (iVTEC) It only on the intake side and it engages at 2300RPM... Really sucks, Wish I had a K20A2 or K20A (Mine is K20A3)

You can read about them here: http://hondaswap.com/swap-articles/k20a2-vs-k20a3-31197/

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow no THAT does suck......
Vtec lite...lol like Vtec on a diet.
Mine redlines at 8200
vtec starts at 5200

I have a vtec controller to help controll air and fuel.
but almost useless without the "jackson racing" starpped on the top.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

With a turbo kit or a JR you can really make the K20A3 scream, it takes boost VERY nicely since it's a lower compression. Actually takes boost better than the rest of the K20 family and has a broader power band. Longevity is not that bad either. I had a line on a K20A2 brand new from a wrecked RSX-S, actually a BUNCH of wrecked ones (when a transport hauler dis a whoopsie  ) I dropped the ball like an idiot 

BUT every time I think about doing this I think of the Vette in my buddy's barn that's begging for the 383 stroker that I am gathering parts for a bit at a time, or the Dakota that's ready for it's second supercharger (sold the old one and found another WOOT! ) 

Sorry but the pickumup at 500HP/525Ft/Lbs will chew my civic alive no matter what I do to it and still keep it even REMOTELY street legal on pump gas.

Oh well, I have a bit of fun with it and enjoy the drive, that's what it's for. Beats the gas ileage of a hotrod 

Chad


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I had a black '04 Si before the GTO. I loved the shifter in that car. I picked mine up for $16000, and got almost $13000 for it when I traded it in for the GTO. The best resale I've ever had on a car. I kinda miss it sometimes... And I didn't have any problems with it in the snow.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW my beautiful install thread sure has gotten off topic...thanks alot chad (JK) But my car by no means is fast, maybe quick and peppy but not torque wrenching fast......but it is FUN to drive....and I am happy with that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> WOW my beautiful install thread sure has gotten off topic...thanks alot chad (JK) But my car by no means is fast, maybe quick and peppy but not torque wrenching fast......but it is FUN to drive....and I am happy with that.



We should clean this thread up and make up a Civic Hatch thread. Several here have an 02-05 and probably countless more lurkers or visitors have a hatch of some generation. 

So like at post #51 it should be in another thread eh? How is this done? Contact NpDang. I feel bad for your install thread too and the hatch is a popular car. I'm sure this discussion could go on 

Chad


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

My little brother has a Prelude Si w/the 220hp JDM engine, bolt on mods, VTEC controller and now some turbo that's being installed....kids....

Sorry, had to add that..NOW, back to the discussion 

BTW, at least having a hatch, you have an almost instantaneous SPL capability....you could have the same output with one 10" that would require 2 to 4 15"s in my Grand Voyager if that's any consolation...not really?.... 


One last thing, I want that supercharger Chad....do you know how long I've looked just for headers for my van?? Everyone I talk to thinks I'm nuts...or they laugh...

Jeremy


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

niceguy said:


> BTW, at least having a hatch, you have an almost instantaneous SPL capability....you could have the same output with one 10" that would require 2 to 4 15"s in my Grand Voyager if that's any consolation...not really?....
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy


I That's the wonderful thing. I have a single 10. People say to me "You have worked with some of the largest PA's in the WORLD! How the hell can you be satisfied with a single 10" sub and less than 250W going to it?"

It just werks man! No complaints here. 

Single cab pickups are the same way. I have a JL 10Wo in a teensy box in that thing and it kills! (could be due to the inches of proximity from my kidneys though )


I'm going to feel your pain soon as the wifey is hinting more and more about wanting some low end in the Pilot (SUV). I've been spoiled with a pickup or a hatch for 10 years now, I may end up with my tail between my legs on the Pilot at first 

One last stab..... For 4 bangewrs and V8's you want Tri Y headers... BIG TIME. You can't get that with a V6 for obvious reasons  Tri-Y's start doing their job at a much lower RPM therefore have a really broad torque curve. And the tuning sounds incredible, especially into a big single exhaust. I'm putting a header on the Honda very soon, it ain't gonna hurt nothing 

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Small update I spent a few minutes today wiring in a few LEDS to my stock light switch.











NOW in the DARK!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

wow lots of hard work ! mad props on the patience to finish it all ! 

BUT I don't see much point in those door pods....why not just install the speaker in the door with a spacer??? It seems like ALOT of work just to get a speaker in the door....


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

illnastyimpreza said:


> wow lots of hard work ! mad props on the patience to finish it all !
> 
> BUT I don't see much point in those door pods....why not just install the speaker in the door with a spacer??? It seems like ALOT of work just to get a speaker in the door....


I wanted 100% complete sealed......honda doors are fluttery and like beer cans.....this way I know without a doubt they arer sealed with out having to seal them with deadener and such.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice to see the use of red lights rather than blue. It adds a nice ambiance.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

OP Did you end up needing to use more than 1 gallon of resin for the floor?

*sorry to bump old thread but i saw you posted this link on a different forum this morning


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Only the floor itself was glasses So if I remember correctly it ws 1 gallon or less.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Only the floor itself was glasses So if I remember correctly it ws 1 gallon or less.


I Just pulled up my PM from when I asked you many moons ago when a I had a moment of inspiration.

You mentioned about a half gallon but maybe more so buy a gallon.

With my luck I'll jack it up so many times I'll need 2 gallons   

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> I Just pulled up my PM from when I asked you many moons ago when a I had a moment of inspiration.
> 
> You mentioned about a half gallon but maybe more so buy a gallon.
> 
> ...


no,no,no you sir own a generator which means you will make 1 cupof reason work twice as good as my half a gallon. 

it is somewhat easy to do once you establish a level spot for your frame to attatch to.....I would have to say that is the key.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> no,no,no you sir own a generator which means you will make 1 cupof reason work twice as good as my half a gallon.
> 
> it is somewhat easy to do once you establish a level spot for your frame to attatch to.....I would have to say that is the key.



Man I wish I had pics of my hatch nude..... Mine is AMAZINGLY flat! The main difference is that I'm retaining the spare, the tub will fit inside the wheel. In fact I was actually thinking of laying down one layer of wood with a hole in it for the glass to go into the spare, glassing the spare, then frame, then floor so my glassing won't be as bad. The other difference is that mine WILL be vented so I have to hit a target volume or above and use fill  I was going to use external venting as I do now with 2" PVC or possibly square with wood, extending the ports out from the frame and venting to both sides of the rear corner of the hatch.

just because I ain't been workin' don't mean I ain't been thinkin' 

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Man I wish I had pics of my hatch nude..... Mine is AMAZINGLY flat! The main difference is that I'm retaining the spare, the tub will fit inside the wheel. In fact I was actually thinking of laying down one layer of wood with a hole in it for the glass to go into the spare, glassing the spare, then frame, then floor so my glassing won't be as bad. The other difference is that mine WILL be vented so I have to hit a target volume or above and use fill  I was going to use external venting as I do now with 2" PVC or possibly square with wood, extending the ports out from the frame and venting to both sides of the rear corner of the hatch.
> 
> just because I ain't been workin' don't mean I ain't been thinkin'
> 
> Chad


LOL is bringing the cargo floor up 6" an option? if you can do that and get 30x28 deep you would have something like 2..25ish internal tp lay with .......kind of like a 30x28x6" box with no bottom that will have a glassed bottom onto the spare intself allowing for woofer clearance.......and then top it of with a beauty board and grill/grill cloth.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL is bringing the cargo floor up 6" an option? if you can do that and get 30x28 deep you would have something like 2..25ish internal tp lay with .......kind of like a 30x28x6" box with no bottom that will have a glassed bottom onto the spare intself allowing for woofer clearance.......and then top it of with a beauty board and grill/grill cloth.


Egg-Zachary! Actually from doing fuzzy math I have concluded that I don't even need to come up 6". I'm out on the road the next 3 weekends. We may just gave to get the ball rolling after that eh? I'm kinda going for a stock look, I have not weighed my finish options yet but I'm thinking black carpet and black fabric stretched over a grille for the sub opening. I have the fans/relays/lexan/etc for amplifier cooling and covering.

Pretty much have everything but the resin, glass, and time/or big brass balls.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Big brass balls are a plus, but like you said before you are thinking, and if i did not own or know that cars acargo I would not baable to tell if it was factory or aftermarket(hieght) So I say go for it and post up some pics even if you screw the pouch.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Luv listening to the motors :heart:


----------

